# Is it possible to change the PSU in my chassi?



## m4xx0r (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey there. I have been batteling with a problem with my computer for a week or so, and after some helpful pointers in this thread:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/windows-installation-crashes-332282.html ,
i think it might be my PSU that is too weak for my system. Anyway, as i wrote in that thread i have got an Arctic Cooling Silentium T1 chassi. It came with a build in Seasonic PSU @ 350W and has a very special Layout:

http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/-----chassi.jpg

As you can see the PSU is located in the front of the chassi with a muffler for the HDD that's connected to it. So now i'm thinking i have to change the PSU. But how do i go about doing that in this chassi? Is it even possible or do i have to buy a whole new chassi aswell? I was told i should post a thread in this forum instead, and i'm sure you guys can help me with this. So my question is:

Can i change the PSU in this chassi to a new one without any difficulties or do i have to buy a new one? 

All help is greatly appriciated! Thanks!
/Max


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Hard to tell from the photo . . can you post the model number for the Seasonic?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it looks like a standard atx 
a corsair 550w should slot straight in and be sufficient for what you have
if you plan further upgrades go for higher wattage now to avoid paying out again


----------



## m4xx0r (Jan 6, 2009)

simpswr said:


> Hard to tell from the photo . . can you post the model number for the Seasonic?


It's Seasonic SS-350ATC Active PFC

Hai:

Okay thanks. But since this in the only computer i've built i don't know much about other chassis. And since the PSU is pretty far away from the back panel, the current PSU has a quite long "cord" as extension so that the connector for the power cord reaches all the way to the back panel(horrible explanation, sorry. I'll draw a picture to try and explain it instead ) 

http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/Chassi2.jpg

I hope you understand. Anyway, i wonder if other PSU's have the same, long cord or if this will create a problem. 

Thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Here are more photos of the PSU . . the power cord extension may be hard to duplicate.

http://www.badcaps.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1206


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it would be easier just to change cases you can usually pick one up secondhand cheap


----------

